
RightGIF – a Giphy replacement for Slack teams - ojame
https://rightgif.com/
======
Gys
Even better if it would show a different gif if the keyword is used again...

~~~
ericclemmons
Then it wouldn't be the "right" gif.

Giphy is aweful in returning irrelevant, often downright weird or creepy gifs,
even after "pre-screening" the phrase.

I turned it off in our company slack, but it looks like I'll be turning on
this instead!

~~~
Gys
So it might depend on the use case ? I was thinking having the same gif over
and over again for something like 'lunch' is a bit boring. But I agree its
better then having some random gif that has no relation to lunch...

~~~
dingleboobs
/giphy #1 gets you the first result for your search so pretty much the same
thing that this rightgif bot does. i guess they have a bunch of secret
commands like #weather and #echo? i found them here. anyone know of other
secret commands?[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/10/14/these-secret-giphy-
com...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/10/14/these-secret-giphy-commands-for-
slack-will-change-the-way-you-gif/)

------
rorschach
looks all "right gif" does is pull the top animated GIF results from google
image search. meh. to top it all off it doesnt filter porn (try /gif porn in
your work slack for fun times). doesnt seem very right at all.

